# Crossing GSL and ASL?



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Are there any breeders who cross German show lines and American show lines? I am of the opinion that though it would take some time they both have qualities that would improve the other through responsible breeding and a close watch on genetics. I would love to see the results of such a breeding.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wasn't there a multi-page thread today or yesterday, something like "GSL stud to improve ASL"? Hold on I'll see if I can find it.


Edit: Here it is: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/166991-gsl-stud-improve-asl.html


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This one too... not your question exactly, but same idea.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/167062-mixing-lines.html


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Sad how one breed turned into two lines.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Sad how one breed turned into two lines.


Two? We've got more than that. American SL's, DDR, WG working, WGSL, Czech, the pet lines (though not really a line per say) and from there the black sables, sables, black and tans, black and reds, the whites, the old fashioned oversized dogs, and so on and so on.

I think we've gone past work vs show.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Sad how one breed turned into two lines.


agreed! It reminds me of the Wilsons Bird of paradise and the Magnificent Bird of Paradise. If you are wondering they used to be the same bird but were separated onto two different islands and well look at how much they changed. I digress. I look at both lines and say to myself if we could take this and this and this and put it together oh that would be awesome. Now I know you can't do that right off but you can strive to breed for it and towards it. I may be on the verge of my breeding goals in life.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

An excellent goal, but a calamity that this occurred to begin with.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

This kennel

Darby-Dan German Shepherds, Saugerties, NY - Quality since 1961


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Two? We've got more than that. American SL's, DDR, WG working, WGSL, Czech, the pet lines (though not really a line per say) and from there the black sables, sables, black and tans, black and reds, the whites, the old fashioned oversized dogs, and so on and so on.
> 
> I think we've gone past work vs show.


True, but are different coat colors considered different lines?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> True, but are different coat colors considered different lines?


No not exactly different lines, but I'm sure there are some pure american show line people who may look down on the all whites. Same goes for the black and red WGSL people against typical black and tans. Or the WGSL people vs the american show lines for what may go on within the show lines. 

These are just examples and obviously doesn't apply to everyone. I'm sure it does exist.

All I'm saying is there's more separation than just work vs show.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

I don't necessarily think its a calamity that it came to this in the first place. It is natural selection the breed has moved to where we have guided it. Though we may not agree with it, it serves its purpose. I know a **** of a lot more people that want a pretty face than a strong hard working herder. Is it wrong to forget the breeds heritage when its purpose has been phased out? That being said there are people like you and me who want the whole package I want a pretty dog with pretty movement who has nerves of steel a keen head and eye, no health problems and a stomach of steel. That's a lot to ask out of a little over one hundred years. Should we give up and let things go the way they are absolutely not but to lament the past doesn't do anything productive.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Huh you can't say the other word for heck ... that's funny what is this fifth grade.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Noodles said:


> Huh you can't say the other word for heck ... that's funny what is this fifth grade.


It's a family friendly message board... I think it's even against board rules to use the ******* key in place of banned words.

Plus if it was fifth grade... we would be using those words. I know i was.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Lol ya I guess your right


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There is an auto edit function to keep it family friendly. We can't psuedo-swear either. Sometimes the auto edit nabs me and I didn't even realize I was swearing. I feel like complete reprobate then!


----------

